# Permanent Residence



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Good day,


I have been living in South Africa for 5 years - 2 years on a Life Partner visa with working rights and 3 years on a Marriage visa. My current visa is to expire in May 2017. Could I apply for PR given I have been here 5 years with the same person or will I have to wait another 2 years to be "married" 5 years for PR.

Thanks,


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi, you need to be with your life partner for a period of 5 years or more. The date start counting the day you both enter into the contract.




Kayla123 said:


> Good day,
> 
> 
> I have been living in South Africa for 5 years - 2 years on a Life Partner visa with working rights and 3 years on a Marriage visa. My current visa is to expire in May 2017. Could I apply for PR given I have been here 5 years with the same person or will I have to wait another 2 years to be "married" 5 years for PR.
> ...


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

mradetutu said:


> Hi, you need to be with your life partner for a period of 5 years or more. The date start counting the day you both enter into the contract.



Hi 

Thank you for your response. 

By "entered into contract" do you mean from date of marriage?


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Yes, you guys got married in South Africa and you have your marriage certificate am i right?




Kayla123 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> By "entered into contract" do you mean from date of marriage?


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

mradetutu said:


> Yes, you guys got married in South Africa and you have your marriage certificate am i right?




Yes we did & we have. Thank you for your advise.


Kind regards,


----------

